# table saw safety



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

thought for today. blades for your table saw dont skimp for cheep blades, or for cheep sharping of your blades. back drag on blades can get you in trouble in a heart beat.ever bend knocked down by a plywood board pinched when cutting? back drag! later, bowdean


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bowdean said:


> thought for today. blades for your table saw dont skimp for cheep blades, or for cheep sharping of your blades. back drag on blades can get you in trouble in a heart beat.ever bend knocked down by a plywood board pinched when cutting? back drag! later, bowdean


I learned how to avoid kickback very early on, not had any. Also, I never, ever, stand in like with the saw blade - so if I were to have one, I would not be hit.


----------

